# Found any buried treasure lately?



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Yesterday one of the shelves holding my extensive CD collection needed attention. This necessitated emptying the shelf, something which caused me to discover a disc I had long forgotten existed. It's of Barbara Bonney in a disc called 'Fairest Isle' in which she sings settings by Dowland, Byrd, Morley, Purcell, etc. I put in on the player and it's an absolute delight. What might be termed 'buried treasure'. Anyone else had this experience of discovery in an overstocked CD collection?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

All treasures are above ground, since culling became part of my collecting process.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

My collection is ripped and playing on random rotation 24/7, so I hear buried treasures all the time. However my music server seems to like Dvorak's New World. It seems to come up a lot. But that's OK because I like it too.

I don't cull unless it's something that makes me mad. I've found too often that things grow on me when I play them a few times, and just having one version of a piece I like is boring.


----------

